# Cpl (Ret'd) Carole Bronson, CD



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2019)

It is my sad duty to report that a member of this site beach_bum aka Cpl (Ret'd) Carole Bronson passed away this past weekend.

Carole Bronson
December 29, 1970 - September 8, 2019







In loving memory of Carole Bronson mother to Riley Bronson and Kaitlyn Bohnet. Beloved daughter to Marion and Brian (deceased) Bronson. Cherished brother of Mike (Kim)Bronson. Treasured aunt to Alyssa and Madeline Bronson. With special love to Vimy her devoted four-legged companion. Thanks to all her family and friends for all their support and especially her military family. Carole was a proud member of the CAF for over 20 years, and helped people after she left the army from coast to coast. Many thanks to all her very special friends. In lieu of flowers donations may be made to Solider On or the Legion Poppy Fund.

Visitation
Saturday, September 14, 2019
9:30AM - 10:30AM
St. Anne Church (Tecumseh)
12233 Tecumseh Rd. E.
Tecumseh, ON N8N 1M3
Cremation has taken place


Service
Saturday, September 14, 2019
10:30AM
St. Anne Church (Tecumseh)
12233 Tecumseh Rd. E.
Tecumseh, ON N8N 1M3

Memorial Contributions

Solider On
295 Coventry Rd, Ottawa, Ontario K1A 0K2
613-995-1457
https://www.soldieron.ca/Donate

Royal Canadian Legion Poppy Fund
https://www.legion.ca/remembrance/the-poppy-campaign/donate-to-the-poppy-fund


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Sep 2019)

RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Sep 2019)

RIP 😞


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Sep 2019)

RIP, Carole...


----------



## medicineman (9 Sep 2019)

RiP Carole 

   

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Sep 2019)

Godspeed Carole.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Sep 2019)

I feel like I've been punched in the gut.

Requiescat in Pace.

:'(


----------

